# Screen wash between prints



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi all,
Quick question, am I suppose to wash my screen with something special to clean off all the ink between prints or just use water and a soft brush.
I'm not wanting to take the emulsion off just to wash the screen for the day.
I'm using water based ink and takes a few minutes to get all the ink off my screen.
Thank you


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
I think it is not enough to wash the screen only with water and soft brush.so many kits are available for that , its better to use emulsion.


----------



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks. Is there a name for what I should use or is it just called a screen wash


----------



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry what do you mean it's better to use emulsion ? Thank you


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

check on this link,they have mentioned some steps to clean the screen.https://printwearmag.com/features/alternative-methods-get-screen-clean


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Call your ink manufacturer and ask what they recommend for cleaning the ink off the screen. There are lots of choices for cleaning the ink off. This has nothing to do with emulsion.


----------



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## natl128705 (Mar 9, 2014)

For waterbased inks I've always just used water, although I clean mine immedietely after use. For Plastisol press wash will work just fine.


----------



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you. I have been using just water but found there is always some stubborn ink that around the design that doesn't doesn't budge


----------

